# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  لعبة لتقوية ذاكرة الاطفال سن 6 سنوات

## أبو عبد الله بن الاسلام

*لعبة الرسم والذاكرة للاطفال من سن 6 سنوات وما فوق*




*هى  لعبة ليست سهلة ولكن ممتعة جدا للاطفال ،فهى تحتوى على 25 مرحلة يقوم فيها  الطفل برسم الصورة الموجودة مع العلم ان الصورة تظهرلبضع ثوانى ثم تختفى  ،فعليه ان يتذكر الصورة ثم يرسمها ويلونها بنفس الألوان ليحصل على أعلى  الدرجات.من الممكن ان يختار اللاعب اى مرحلة فهو غير مقيد بالترتيب.*
*هذه اللعبة سوف تعلم الطفل أمور كثيرة، منها التعود على اتباع التعليمات  وأيضا لفت الانتباه الى التفاصيل الدقيقة فيتدرب  على النظرة التحليلية  العميقة للامور،وتساعد على تقوية التركيز واستخدام العين واليد فى وقت واحد ،كما يرسخ بداخله ان فهم واتباع التعليمات هى الوسيلة الصحيحة للنجاح والوصول الى الهدف بتفوق،*
*وهى  ايضا تحفز الشعور بالثقة فى النفس والاصرار على النجاح لانها تعتمد على  اعطائه درجة على كل صورة يقوم بتنفذها لتعطيه الهمة فى انجاز المراحل  الاخرى*.* هذه اللعبة جميلة جدا ولكن يبقى التذكرة بتحريم الموسيقى ،فيرجى من حضراتكم اغلاق صوت الموسيقى.*
*اللهم انى بلغت اللهم فاشهد*



*رابط اللعبة:لعبة الرسم والذاكرة للاطفال من سن 6 سنوات ومافوق*

----------


## طويلبة علم حنبلية

جزاكم الله خيرا ..

----------


## أبو عبد الله بن الاسلام

> جزاكم الله خيرا ..


جزانا و اياك. ان رغبت في المزيد اليك هذا الرابط فيه العاب تنمية ذكاء و مهارات التفكير عند الاطفال (من هنا)

----------

